# To those who knit for charity



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm up late because I'm trying to train myself for working 3rd shift... anyway, feeling kind of jaded or something... I've noticed all the beautiful things that get posted for charity and I knit almost exclusively for charity as well, do you ever wonder if the stuff we send for charity ever gets used? Or even appreciated? I live in a medium sized city and the winters can be very harsh, there is a growing homeless population here, so I always knit for the women's shelters and homeless shelters. I just wonder if the stuff is being used. I'm probably overtired, but it's easy to be skeptical sometimes...


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

Here in Tasmania Australia the knitting is handeled by the Salvation Army and St. Vincent de Paul Society and various other organisations and they say there is never enough to go round. I have a very special dear friend that knits only for a little thrift shop that raises money for an orphanage in Cambodia, my niece got her involved in this project. They can't send the hand made goods over because the customs people there are so corrupt they steal it.
The people that buy these beautiful items are very happy for there money to be going to such worthy children.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I worry about this too. In our charity shops they sell baby items for £1 each. These are lovingly knitted things, and cost a lot more than £1 to knit. I was admiring a cardigan when a young mum said "it's a pity no one wants these fancy things these days".


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear "Books" 

I think you have the kindest heart and I am sure the knitted items are used. I have gone to the Charity shops and bought items from there, so I can speak from experience. Without people like you helping out and giving of your lovely items where would the world be...your are a lovely person. 

I read this the other day, it has nothing to do with the topic but just thought I would share it with you.

When asked "What thing about humanity surprises you the most?", the Dalai Lama answered:
Man.... Because he sacrifices his health in order to make money. Then he sacrifices money to recuperate his health. And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present; the result being that he does not live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die, and then dies having never really lived.

Cheers and be kind to yourself dear


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the bit from the Dalai Lama, he is a great man of our time.

Here in Tasmania I work as a volunteer in a little handcraft shop and it amazes me how many people say that the beautiful items are not worn these days, we have several people come in to buy for grandchildren and young mum's also wanting the items, some even placing special orders for items.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I knit for the premature baby unit,One of the Nurse told me how pleased they are to get tiny clothes,Even save the buttons when something is past its best,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

inishowen said:


> I worry about this too. In our charity shops they sell baby items for £1 each. These are lovingly knitted things, and cost a lot more than £1 to knit. I was admiring a cardigan when a young mum said "it's a pity no one wants these fancy things these days".


My concern is the unmarked vans which pick up charity bags people leave by the front gate ? These could be people selling them on for their own gain ' I always take mine myself to the Air ambulance shop near me, or sometimes the animal aid shop.


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess it comes down to researching where you want to donate to. A month or so ago I donated 2 bags of baby clothes I had knitted to a church charity close to my heart. I know that some of the clothes went staight to those that were in need, the rest was sold of at a fair. No price ticket was put on the clothes but people were ask to make a donation, being told about the cost of the yarn and that they were hand knitted. The mimimum that was paid was £5 for a baby cardigan. So, as Inishowen said, may be worth checking out what things are selling for


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

books said:


> I'm up late because I'm trying to train myself for working 3rd shift... anyway, feeling kind of jaded or something... I've noticed all the beautiful things that get posted for charity and I knit almost exclusively for charity as well, do you ever wonder if the stuff we send for charity ever gets used? Or even appreciated? I live in a medium sized city and the winters can be very harsh, there is a growing homeless population here, so I always knit for the women's shelters and homeless shelters. I just wonder if the stuff is being used. I'm probably overtired, but it's easy to be skeptical sometimes...


Yes it is easy to be skeptical unless you have been to an activity where these items are given out. Most of it is really appreciated, and many have to be convinced that they can have a beanie, scarf, gloves, jumper blanket and bedsocks. Many hesitate because they don't want to be seen as greedy and also a matter of pride, not wanting to admit they need the assistance. This group does give to hospitals on condition that items are not sold, only had one hospital volunteer group ignored this and they no longer receive our assistance. I don't knit for any op shop as I think they get given enough stuff and their prices are starting to get a little high where I am. Best thing you can do is choose carefully where you send you donations, do some research and speak to the workers to settle this issue.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174717-1.html

check out this post from the other day.
I know for sure, that the hats/scarves for NYC is a good cause. The right people get the items.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

books said:


> I'm up late because I'm trying to train myself for working 3rd shift... anyway, feeling kind of jaded or something... I've noticed all the beautiful things that get posted for charity and I knit almost exclusively for charity as well, do you ever wonder if the stuff we send for charity ever gets used? Or even appreciated? I live in a medium sized city and the winters can be very harsh, there is a growing homeless population here, so I always knit for the women's shelters and homeless shelters. I just wonder if the stuff is being used. I'm probably overtired, but it's easy to be skeptical sometimes...


Dear books, I shop in thrift stores A LOT. I have seen hand knit scarves and hats in a very large bin mixed with other items. Anything in the bin costs 1 Dollar. This was at the St. Vincent dePaul store. At the Salvation Army store the hand made items are stuffed on top of the clothes racks and sell for up to 1.99. At the Goodwill store, the items are sold at prices up to 4 Dollars a piece. At Value World (a for profit store) the items hang on hooks and are sold for up to 3 Dollars. Nobody seems to buy them, (hats or scarves) so they get "raged out" after a period of time passes. They go into bundles of clothes that nobody bought and the bundles get shipped to third world countries. There they are sold for profit. I have seen cancer hats with prayers written on notepaper still attached. Seeing this, I am not going to knit or crochet for charity. Unless I find a place that accepts my donation and gives the items to people in need directly, I will only make things for myself or people that I know.


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

The majority of the items I knit or quilt for charity go to my church or to a distribution center that is associated with our church. In both cases, I know that the items are being distributed and - I assume - used. If they're not being used, I'm really not all that concerned about it. That's their choice. 

I don't donate handmade items to be put out for sale (except at the church bazaar, because then I can control the price and I know what the money will be used for), and I keep my donations local. I know larger, national organizations need donations, too, but I like knowing where my donations are being put to use.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I donate locally through someone I know will get the items where they will be used. If you're uncertain, contact them directly. Most organizations are appreciative and know exactly where your donation goes. If they run a program, I suggest you volunteer, I bet you'll see some of your work being gratefully worn.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Helen Morse said:


> Dear "Books"
> 
> I think you have the kindest heart and I am sure the knitted items are used. I have gone to the Charity shops and bought items from there, so I can speak from experience. Without people like you helping out and giving of your lovely items where would the world be...your are a lovely person.
> 
> ...


What a great thing to think about and remember! Thanks for sharing!! I knit for charity, and I do hope and pray that my items are put to good use!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> I donate locally through someone I know will get the items where they will be used.


 I think this is the key, give locally where you can know what happens to your gifts. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

In this day and age...you wonder....and rightfully so...I try to knit for local charities, when I do, that I know are legitimate...also, when doing for soldiers, they usually give you an address you can check...good luck...


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

books said:


> I'm up late because I'm trying to train myself for working 3rd shift... anyway, feeling kind of jaded or something... I've noticed all the beautiful things that get posted for charity and I knit almost exclusively for charity as well, do you ever wonder if the stuff we send for charity ever gets used? Or even appreciated? I live in a medium sized city and the winters can be very harsh, there is a growing homeless population here, so I always knit for the women's shelters and homeless shelters. I just wonder if the stuff is being used. I'm probably overtired, but it's easy to be skeptical sometimes...


I wonder as well. Last fall, I suggested that we (church knitting group) make hats and scarves for the homeless, only to be told that "they always lose them so it isn't worth the bother."


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> I wonder as well. Last fall, I suggested that we (church knitting group) make hats and scarves for the homeless, only to be told that "they always lose them so it isn't worth the bother."


It isn't worth the bother? Someone from a charity told you that??? how awful.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I received a nice email from someone, who took one of my hats. It felt great to know someone wanted my hat. I don't care where they end up, as long as they are getting used by someone. I get pleasure from making them.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

give to your local food bank,they take donations all year and give them out as needed or in christmas baskets


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

We knitted as a group (NZ Wool Swap) Premature Beanies around 41 of them plus booties also.When I took them up to the Neonatal trust they were very appreciative.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I know someone who use to collect cloths for the church. Before the cloths went to the church her and her friend use to go through the bags to see if there was anything they wanted for themselves or children in their families. I heard this happens other places where people sort cloths for charlity shops.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

My daughter had leukaemia as a teenager and the hospital would have cartons of hand knitted beanies knitted by well meaning folk for the "bald" children. The problem was that the kids didn't want them. Most of the teenagers either used a bandana, a cap or nothing. Also a lot of the knitting was with thick scratchy yarn which would irritate the skin. 
I always felt it was a shame that some well meaning person had spent their time and money making something that was not really useful. Always check first.


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group which knits/crochets for charity. Our goodies go to different charity organisations and we always get thank-you letters from them, so we know the stuff is being used.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I belong to a Knit & Crochet group at my church. We have direct contact with the charities to which we donate our items. I am quite confident they go to the people and children who truly need them.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Most charities I've knit for I've not known whether they have been given out and used. A group of us knit lap blankets for a local rehab center several years ago. My MIL ended up there and when visiting her I saw people using the blankets our group made. I also have a friend who is a missionary and runs a daycare center. I have done baby and toddler knits for her. Whenever a toddler or new baby receives one of my knits she takes a picture of the child and sends me an email showing the proud parent of the child who received my sweaters. This is the only true proof of used I've ever received.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

I also knit for charity. I have preemie & new born baby hats to give to the hospital where I had my surgery. Also give knitted hats etc to the Christmas shoe box. It is nice to know they will be used.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've seen great photos of soldiers in Afghanistan all wearing knitted hats sent to them by different groups of knitters. 

I just watched a film called "The Human Experience". A segment of it was among homeless men living in New York City during the coldest part of the winter. They were all wearing knitted hats! One man in particular had a beautiful Fair Isle one with ear flaps. TennesseeGal--what did you say to that incredibly callous statement about the homeless?


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

I knit beanies for the seaman on freighters, they are given to the Pastor who distributes them to the men who are always appreciative, and I know where they are going.


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

Charity is gift from heart,if you start to question is not charity any more


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jasann100 said:


> I knit beanies for the seaman on freighters, they are given to the Pastor who distributes them to the men who are always appreciative, and I know where they are going.


I agree, the various Mission to Seaman are a good lot who give direct to the sailors, many who sail into cooler waters umprepared from hot climates. They will also accept direct from you.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I knit for a local clothes closet associated with several churches. My husband volunteers at the food shelf. I have actually seen a child wearing one of my stocking hats. I have all confidence that my work goes to the right people


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, Books, you really do need to do your homework. Find out exactly what the charity is using and where it is going. None of the toddler sweaters and hats I've made and donated have ever been donated back again (when the child outgrows them). Are they being kept for another child, passed on to someone else, bartered or sold? It bothered me for a little while that the things I'd made might be sold at a consignment shop, but then I decided it wasn't worth the trouble to worry about this. When I donate things, I have to let go of them, for my own well being. I've seen plenty of people who get things for free and turn around and sell them. It's not worth the anger and hurt feelings for me. Those kind of people have always been around and always will be. They can answer to someone else if their behavior is out of line. I believe the majority of things I make go to people who use them and truly do appreciate them.

I have also been part of a group sorting through donations that have just come in. If our organization can't use it, we pass it along to another organization that can. If clothes are too worn or out of date, we put them in a "free box" for clients to look through while they wait their turn to come in. The only thing I keep for myself is the yarn, which is made up into things to be donated. There probably are people who sort through a donation to keep things for themselves. If you find out this is going on, don't donate to them again. Ditto for any other charity. If you don't like what is done or is going on, find someone else to work with. There are so many organizations around that are staffed by people with good hearts that are honest and hard working. Some of the other volunteers I work with work well past 40 hour weeks. 

If you're going to make something to donate to a charity, make sure you feel good about the person/group receiving your work. There's no reason to do otherwise!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Check out "Handmade Especially For You". This is an organization founded by a woman I met here on KP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I have wondered about this too as know a certain group of people get free clothing from churches, then sell it at a local flee market. 

I only knit/crochet for our local cancer center for those lovely ladies who are taking chemo. I know for a fact that they are delivered to the center.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I belong to a group that makes hats and lap blankets for various cancer centers. The local cancer foundation comes and picks them up directly from our group. We often receive cards and letters from people who have used them and are so appreciative. Some will send us donations. I know they are being used across the USA and Canada and we have lots of fun while doing something good.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

The Bridgewater NJ seniors who knit and crochet for charity have received gracious thanks from the Lyons VA Medical Center, the Manville veterans group for whom we made many helmet liners, the local Columbiettes to whom we supply baby items, a local group called SHIP, as well as other local groups to whom we provide new lovingly made hats, scarves, lap robes, afghans, baby blankets, sweaters, and layettes. It is gratifying to work for these selfless organizations and help in their good works. 

Individuals among us have also worked on behalf of Guideposts making children's sweaters and Warm Up America making afghans.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I have taken afghans to a homeless mens shelter, and if there was any doubt in my mind that my stuff is loved, that is the place to go. these men saw us come in with our arms full, and some of them came forward saying do you think I could have one of those to keep me warm. The mitts and scarves and hats for the schools in our unfortunate parts of our cold city are a precious gift. The teachers in these schools have the children write letters to send to our group to tell us how much they are needed and loved. And look at those people we see wearing our chemo hats. The nurses in the preemie units will tell you how much those little caps are needed. The sweaters we all used when our kids were little are still part of our package, but maybe these days they are not as widely used as they used to be, so instead of baby newborns, I tend to knit for a little older babies. I know sometimes a charity gift may NOT get the proper care and attention, but I KNOW for the most part my stuff is appreciated, and I put out of my mind the few times it is not. I continue to knit for whoever needs a knitting hug.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I worry about this too. In our charity shops they sell baby items for £1 each. These are lovingly knitted things, and cost a lot more than £1 to knit. I was admiring a cardigan when a young mum said "it's a pity no one wants these fancy things these days".


I just found out I will be a grandma for the first time. I asked my daughter what color I should knit, her reply was that she didn't mind, she was looking away and said "I don't want people to think we are poor, with all the home made stuff". I was stunned, I thought that knitted items showed that you cared and loved enough to make something special. Looking around, Yes, you don't see many children in knitted sweaters, etc. this is a shame.

This being said, I will continue to knit for charity, Hats and mittens, and baby sweaters of all sizes is what I do, and yes I wonder if they go to the persons that need them.

Sad that store bought beats out lovingly made items.


----------



## Lorriekisch (Mar 17, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group and the hand knitted items go to the woman's abusive centers and to some of the area schools we have gotten thank you notes from the children along with pictures so I know that the things I knit for charity are being put to good use


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I trust the lady who distributes my items. She always tells me where they are going. I have faith in people. I feel I am right.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

We adopted our girls and one of them came home with a beautiful crocheted bib and booties (maybe a hat too) that someone from the auxiliary had made. I still have it and it is special that someone cared enough to make her something. She also came in a beautiful dress that we used for her baptism. Again, just check out where you are contributing to.


----------



## momofoliver (Jun 9, 2011)

I used to drive a van for the Homeless Action Committee in my city. We received homemade items. They were all used by our folks and all appreciated.
I also worked the third shift, when I was much younger. It was very hard on me. I wish you luck.
Keep knitting, people need the items you make.
Momofoliver


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I knit for two charities: disabled vets and Native Americans, all for donation and not for profit under any circumstances. While we do receive thanks from the vets hospitals we do not hear from the Native Americans as I understand these folk are still suspicious of the white man. However, I do know that the items are used and appreciated. All this, however, still gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling that I've done something for someone in need.

Janeway, that is one lovely yellow iris!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I knit and do other things for different charities. And I know that the items are being used. If nothing else, the Thank You notes from the Seaman's Institute and The Period of Purple Crying (Check out both organizations websites) people attest to it. Keep those needles clicking. There are people in need. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I knit for a group that is based in Denver, CO.- Women for Women Knitting for Peace. This is supported nationally and we can hardly keep up with the requests. The web site is knitting4peace for details if anyone is interested. All items are hand delivered by volunteers to over 50 countries and the US.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

My knitting guild knit for the local VA. We rec'd thank you letters and have rec'd three personal thanks you from our Vets.

I asked the VA if there still wanted the hats, scarves, shawls and lap robes that we knits. It was a big yes. They give them to homeless Vets and in the summer Vets that are cold in the air condition, and very ill.

Our VA in Crown Point, IN is the best. They make sure that items get to the Vets in needs.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I used to knit for premmie babies at our main public hospital and loved doing it but last time I took a bagful to them I was told that they didn't need them as they had cupboards full, I havn't done any since.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I recently gave a baby blanket to a visiting niece. I am in Wisconsin, she is in Las Vegas. One of her favorite charities is local to her. It is for babies with head trauma and tumors. I received a note from her that the charity loved it and is using it as a "base" for a basket for a little girl. She will send a picture and I will try to post it.(not really one of my skills) I have also seen my hats being worn by school children when news cameras show distribution of toys at Christmas time.At the last volunteer dinner, there were tears in the eyes of the adminstrato when she thanked the "home crafters" for their preemie, baby, and elderly hand made items. It is always better to donate locally. That having been said, Project Linus, while being national, distributes to my local Ronald Macdonald house unless needed for some crisis situation. A local oncologist accepts my chemo hats and puts them in a basket in his reception area for the taking. The basket empies fast. 

There are so many people in need. I don't knit fancy, just colorful, or classy by color. Please, if you have a hat, and money to pay a heating bill and grocery bill and a bit of yarn, do what you can. Blizzards are made of snowflakes. Be a snowflake.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

last year I was approached by a neighbor and asked if I could donate some baby blankets for the church. several month later I seen a child about 2 in Wall-Mart clutching one (most knitters know their work) It made me feel good knowing that it was loved.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

I know the local Hospice finds our shawls useful; we receive wonderful thank-you notes, too.

But here's a story that proves it's worth it: our church group provided shawls to the program that visits the parish's sick and homebound. There was one woman in a care facility with whom no one seemed able to establish much of a relationship; her answers to attempts at conversation were one-word at best. When the visitor brought the shawl, her comment was, "But they don't even know me!" She began to chat--nonstop-- about the many things she crocheted over her lifetime. Well, we put that skill to work! The visitors would carry yarn from us to her, and she would turn out baby blankets and lap robes for us. She did this until she died, and we miss her and her work terribly. So, believe it, there's power in the yarn things you send out into the world!


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

books said:


> I'm up late because I'm trying to train myself for working 3rd shift... anyway, feeling kind of jaded or something... I've noticed all the beautiful things that get posted for charity and I knit almost exclusively for charity as well, do you ever wonder if the stuff we send for charity ever gets used? Or even appreciated? I live in a medium sized city and the winters can be very harsh, there is a growing homeless population here, so I always knit for the women's shelters and homeless shelters. I just wonder if the stuff is being used. I'm probably overtired, but it's easy to be skeptical sometimes...


I have been involved as a volunteer Respite Carer & Grief & Loss Cousellor for the past 10 years, with a local Palliative Care programme. What I do is very humbling - I meet the most brave and stoic folk and their wonderful families, watching their loved one go through the hell, usually of cancer, in their last months or weeks of life. I make many items, mostly "Chemo" hats that are given to any of the Chemo ladies or gents who want one. Many others are sold by our "Marketeers" at monthly markets as well as many other fund raisers throughout the year, including our Pop Up Shop, 4 times annually.
This programme allows patients to stay at home until their end, instead of dieing in hospital. We supply electronic lift beds, chairs, wheelchairs, shower aids, Palliative Nurses and everything else a patient would need in a hospital. We get a Government subsidy, but never enough to cover costs, hence all the fundraising that is carried out by the wonderful volunteers.
I do know where my donated craft work goes and it is not wasted or abused. Good on all of you who do these things to help others. Cheers, Mummsy


----------



## Audrone (Jun 5, 2013)

I enjoy crocheting little critters, which I give to friends for a minimum 10.00 donation to the Neurofibromatosis Foundation. The donations are kept in a little owl bank, and as soon as 100.00 is reached, a check is sent. So far, I have raised close to 600.00 for the foundation. This way I know the little recipients of the critters, enjoy playing with them, and the money is used well for research and outreach programs. Many donate more than the minimum. I feel gratified that my time is spent well and does help.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

just a quick note - a list of yarn suitable for chemo hats is available at "Knots of Love" website.


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

If we never help others due to fear of it not going to the right people,or the prices being charged I think we are missing the point.Reach out to others with hope for the best and love.If others do wrong it doesn't change the fact we are blessing ourselves by caring for others.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I do a lot of chemo caps and often wondered if they were used as so many of the ladies wear the turbans now. I asked the unit we were donating to and they asked us to please not stop donating as the folks wore them mostly in the winter. It gets very hot here in summer. One thing that was requested were soft light weight knit sleep caps for air conditioned homes.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I belong to a group of crafters that donate to the local hospitals, for preemies in the NICU. We donate to 4 hospitals and always are appriciated. The parents of these little babies love that they can take the blanket of love home with them. We mostly do small afghans (20X20 - 25X25). At the holidays we do red and green afghans and little Santa hats. There is one gentleman in our group that does small hats that are really stretchy for the preemies. I love belonging to a group that does so much for the little ones.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I would only knit for local causes. My group has provided afghans for kids at a cancer camp for quite some time and we know the director quite well. She picks the blankets up herself and each child keeps the one they receive when they go home. We have recently been asked to knit some for troops in Afghanistan by a member of our congregation whose brother serves there. We are, obviously, happy to knit those as well. I might be skeptical of lesser known connections to other charities, though.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

yes it can be very disheartening to find out that our efforts & money doesnt make it to their much needed destination. I knit for the prayer shawl ministry & we meet once a month. the items go to people we in the group know whom are in need and some go to womens shelters or the homeless. we know they get delivered & used. on occassion we receive thank you notes.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

When I give items to charities, I want them to go to folks who need them. I was donating them to a thrift store who sold them for a higher price than they should have. Now, I give to a local mission who give them to folks who need them at no charge. My friend and I just donated a huge plastic bag full of crocheted toys, scarves, hats, newly dressed dolls, etc., and they were so happy to get them. No longer do we donate to thrift stores. One of the thrift stores was selling donated yarn at prices above Wal Mart prices for the same thing. I will no longer buy yarn at that shop. Wal Mart is only half a mile further up the street from this shop, so we buy our yarn there.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I am taking chemo and have lost my hair. The oncologist office has hats that are knitted and crocheted to give away. They are wonderful. My favorite one is a toboggan type knitted with eyelash yarn. It stretches, is very soft (a big plus with a tender head), and the yarn looks almost like hair.
Each hat is in a plastic bag with a small card saying who knitted it. These were knitted by a lady from one church and the yarn donated by a lady from another church. I sent thank you's to both ladies via their churches.


----------



## mom2dogs (Mar 9, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group who knits for several charities. One of the charities is an oncology clinic and we knit chemo caps, lap robes and larger wash cloths they use as hand warmers. Our items are not only used but requested, the first time we showed up we were overwhelmed with gratitude from the doctors and nurses, they'd been in need of these items for patients and no one seemed to be doing this type of thing anymore. So, yes, I think the things you knit are used and appreciated but the main thing is that you are doing for someone else..what happens after the items leave you isn't your responsibility. It's like a gift you give; you bought or made it because you wanted that person to have it. It's up to them whether they use or even keep it since now it's theirs not yours.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I've knitted for charity since 1995 and have given to several different organizations/churches through the years. I've learned that by giving locally the only sure way you know they've been given to those that are in need is that you give them out yourself. I've seen some of my things in a boutique that the women's shelter has and they were marked high. Never again have I given to them. Last year I gave to an animal rescue and learned they were selling items at a flea market. They no longer receive anything from me either. You have to do a little investigation sometimes to learn how your things are being used. I've found a place this year that has requested used clothing, toys, blankets, etc. so I'm sure that my knitted items will be welcomed.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I belong to a social club here in Ajijic, Mexico, that has been in existence for more than 50 years. We knit sweaters to distribute in the late fall for the needy children in the Lake Chapala region. We sew vests and dresses for the children and distribute before Easter. We select various primary schools, orphanages and communities to go to and distribute the sweaters directly to the children. We make sure they get a sweater that fits. Sometimes one or more of us will see children in our neighborhoods who are very needy and we select sweaters or vests/dresses and distribute directly to them on the street.

Seeing their happy faces in getting something "NEW" makes all the work worthwhile.

We have actually seen some of these sweaters, vests and dresses being worn in town. Some of the children have actually recognized one or more of us and tells Mama "that lady gave me my dress!"


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I have actually seen my hats on homeless here in Reno NV. Our main homeless shelter asks our knitting group for hats, scarves and mittens that they give out in the fall. I believe that charities DO use the items that are donated to them. I am happy to contribute and feel that it does make a difference.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I have given to a few charities. One is the Seattle University Hospital where my sister used to work. Their preemies get the clothes to wear, but not to send home. It makes it easier on the parents to see their tiny babies dressed. 
I give to a church where the items are given for free to homeless or needy children. They are always in need of hats and scarves for the children in the winter.
I have given to the pregnancy center that is run by a Christian organization. They have to earn their baby clothes by attending classes in taking care of themselves prenatally and parenting classes. 

I have never worried about the price. The things that I have donated are given out basically free. I have a lot of yarn and I like to knit or crochet, so it is a gift. I have seen them and know that they are being used.

The last charity that I have given to, is when I see on internet that someone just had a preemie and needs clothes for their preemie. I usually send a little starter set, a nightie, an outfit, a sweater set. Sometimes when God touches my heart I send more. I get the thank yous from the women and know they were sent to the right place. No one wants to be taken advantage of, but one day I gave money to a woman on the street, who was asking for candles, flashlights, camping things, as they were homeless. I felt like it was for real. My husband said, how do you know it's not a scam, there are so many scammers out there? I told him, you have to go by your heart. If God tells you stop, you stop. If He tells you give, you give. The rest is up to Him.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

For awhile I was knitting hats,mittens and scarves for the Lakota reservation and I enjoyed doing it. But postage got so high I had to find somewhere local to donate to.


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

My church gives baby layettes to mothers to be at the Pregnancy Crisis center. We get some thank you notes; the director says they are much needed and appreciated.
A friend and I knit and crochet baby blankets, some knit tiny caps, some make baby quilts. We buy the clothes for the layettes from department stores.
We love doing this!!


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Raybo said:


> I think this is the key, give locally where you can know what happens to your gifts. :thumbup:


I agree here, definitely! I also give my money donations to local charities that I feel confident use most or all of money for the purpose.


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

For several years I have been knitting caps and mittens for a local women's/children's shelter. And I know they're given (not sold) to the people there because I saw one of the local news people comment on the fact that they're in a box where people can pick them out for themselves. And years back I also made mittens for the local Catholic Social Services unit, where people greatly in need were so glad to get them. So just be sure you find a local place where things aren't sold but given, and your work will bless many people. Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I knit with a prayer shawl group and one of our young Moms is a fantastic crocheters.her little boy "earned" a knit hat for a reading achievement in school and he was thrilled because he earned it.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

My LYS sponsors various charity drives and I know the owner makes sure the items really are charitable donations. We've done the local Linus Project, the hospital shop that gives items to people being treated in the oncology unit, and a dog rescue group who said that some puppy farms shave the dogs to cut down on needing to clean them.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

DeeDee and RayBo are right: support locally and also support a living wage, safe labor as no killing factories in Bangladesh, Texas, or elsewhere and a living wage for all, everywhere. Keep out of stores as Walmart -- this is what helps create the poverty there and here.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitish said:


> DeeDee and RayBo are right: support locally and also support a living wage, safe labor as no killing factories in Bangladesh, Texas, or elsewhere and a living wage for all, everywhere. Keep out of stores as Walmart -- this is what helps create the poverty there and here.


Killing factories in ... Texas? Where'd that come from?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JCF said:


> I knit for two charities: disabled vets and Native Americans, all for donation and not for profit under any circumstances. While we do receive thanks from the vets hospitals we do not hear from the Native Americans as I understand these folk are still suspicious of the white man. However, I do know that the items are used and appreciated. All this, however, still gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling that I've done something for someone in need.
> 
> Janeway, that is one lovely yellow iris!


Thank you as yellow is my favorite color but don't wear it today with "white" hair so the flowers are lovely to look at them. Too bad they are all gone now but really were beautiful this year after the drought so last year.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I only knit for the local Rescue Mission and I know they pass out the hats, mittens and socks because I recognize quite a few of them being worn around town.
Gives me the warm fuzzies knowing that something I knitted is benefitting someone local.


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

We have a homeless center in my town. Many are placed in jobs, apartments and houses. I say many, but most of who apply are placed. A call went out for warm coats, warm socks, shoes. I tried making knitted caps and took them to see whether there was a need. Amazing! Yes. We have a few who refuse to sleep inside and warm clothing and blankets are needed.


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

You are correct. Some are veterans who need the help desperately.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

jberg said:


> Good morning! I knit and do other things for different charities. And I know that the items are being used. If nothing else, the Thank You notes from the Seaman's Institute and The Period of Purple Crying (Check out both organizations websites) people attest to it. Keep those needles clicking. There are people in need. Happy Needling. jberg


I have knitted for the NY/NJ based Seaman's Church Institute - Christmas at Sea project for many years. We are kept abreast of their work, testimonies, and receive thank you cards for donations. One reason I chose this project is that they give you the patterns to knit; each seaman is getting a similar ditty bag at Christmas containing items I know they can use. Please check out their site....use Google. Their history is so interesting.

I knit baby hats for a local medical center; they also require that you use their pattern. I prefer doing this as you know the hats will be used. They also sponsor a hat/mitten tree for distribution through local schools at Christmastime.

My church group (Praying Knit Wits) knits chemo hats made with approved yarn. Many are used in the winter over the lightweight knit turbans used indoors.

We never know how and when we reach those in need. I go on faith as I knit and pray my items will be used for good purpose. I don't look back; I just keep on "knittin'".


----------



## pampolikuha (Sep 26, 2012)

I would recommend checking out www.stitchesfromtheheart.org. They are based out of California and supply hospitals all over with items for the newborns. I also get their newsletter and they are always getting thank you's from the recipents.


----------



## KatieRose (Mar 26, 2013)

Right now I am knitting small throws for our organ procurement organization. We have a yearly donor family recognition ceremony and give each family a "Wrapped in Hugs" throw. I am an organ recipient.


----------



## primera55 (Jun 5, 2013)

I also knit for charity through Humana. We have a group of about 14 on any given Friday. Humana supplies the yarn for us, which is wonderful.
We concentrate right now on the Veterans. There are quite a few homeless; but their numbers are dwindling where I live, thanks to a great organization that is a non-profit.
Our group actually got to present the last supply of afghans, hats and scarves to the recipients.
Boy, did they appreciate their gifts. They wanted to meet the volunteer who created each item. They cried because someone cared for them.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

EIKnitter said:


> It isn't worth the bother? Someone from a charity told you that??? how awful.


Right here on this forum there were knitters who said they didn't waste their time knitting for the homeless because "they put on a pair of hand knit gloves, wear them the whole winter season and throw them away in the spring."

The face of the homeless has changed. When I grew up I thought that the homeless were alcoholic men who didn't want to work and if you gave them money they would just spend it on booze. That's what I had been taught.

Today there are entire families who are homeless. People who once held jobs, owned homes, cars, boats, nice furniture and clothes....in other words, they were "normal" people ....just like us. Then, because of downsizing they lost their jobs, because of the economy and a lot of things over which they had no control, gradually they lost their homes and finally, everything else. Except maybe, their pride.

What must it be like? I knit for The Open Door Mission, a homeless shelter here in Omaha which takes in entire families and keeps them together until housing can be found for them. I make the cute kinds of sweaters and jackets that I made for my kids and granddaughters. Fun, bright, colorful things that made my kids so happy and proud and which, I hope, makes a child feel better about himself or herself. Maybe make a mama or daddy feel better, too?

Yes, there ARE still alcoholics and people with mental problems out there.....homeless. And yes, they may put on a handknit garment and wear it all winter until it's filthy and then discard it in the spring. But what should we do, let them freeze?

I'm sure that some of the knitters who say they will not waste their time knitting for the homeless are good people who go to church every week.....wouldn't miss it!

I go to church, sing in the choir but don't consider myself to be a fanatic on the subject of religion (on knitting? Yes, and that's kind of a religion in itself, isn't it?)

But it seems to me there's something in the Bible about, "In as much as you do it unto the least of these, you do it unto me."

I think He might have been talking about the homeless.
Ya think?


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I work on both sides of this issue -- I knit for charity but I'm also in charge of receiving baby caps knitted by community members for newborns at our hospital. I'd like to comment from the second perspective. 

We greatly appreciate all the work that goes into the caps people donate to us, but some of them aren't usable. They're too big or too small or something else. We try to find a good home for these caps with other organizations. 

What we REALLY like is when a community knitter takes the trouble to find out what we would like and then makes that. Ideally, the person then makes a sample, checks back to find out if they're on target, and adjusts as needed. That way, everyone wins. 

This may not always be possible, but if you can do that, it's really good.


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

Does it realy matter. Once a gift is given it is no longer yours. If only one in ten is realy needed and loved does it matter about the other gifts. I have made baby quilts for charity for over 25 years and this is the attitude I have adopted and it makes my efforts worth while. I don't care if some of my quilts are used for door mats as long as there is one little child warmed or soothed by my efforts.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Right here on this forum there were knitters who said they didn't waste their time knitting for the homeless because "they put on a pair of hand knit gloves, wear them the whole winter season and throw them away in the spring."
> 
> The face of the homeless has changed. When I grew up I thought that the homeless were alcoholic men who didn't want to work and if you gave them money they would just spend it on booze. That's what I had been taught.
> 
> ...


You have said it all except maybe saying you're not a fanatic. Perhaps we need more of that these days Remember the hymn - They will know we are Christians by our Love? Helping all of the helpless people out there who do not want to be in the places they find themselves is true love. I think He speaks to all of us. Thanks for the reality check Ann.


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

I knit alot for charity,in a church group. We give to a hospital and nursing homes. From what we hear they are well appreciated. We knit hats for the homeless shelter. I love to knit and just the thought of knitting for someone makes me feel good, if it isn't used, I will never know, which is fine with me. It is just the thought that counts. Plus it keeps me busy. My thoughts, that's all.


----------



## pepperoni88 (Oct 27, 2012)

We have a small shop in our area, which takes all knitted items,they in turn,send them to third world,but for now they had to stop as the rebels were stopping the vans.howeverknits still needed as they go to local hospitals and needy people also they sell some goods which helps with their overheads, postage&shop,Iv"e just handed in a bundle of things.baby clothes&blankets, also some hello kitty dolls. My hubby&I went for a coffee, and outside were the kitty dolls on sale. Proud moment)))It feels good to know your helping someone.))))


----------



## Julie98 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here in the UK, I would advise anyone who knits for the items to be sold in the charity shops to attach a label with the make up of the yarn(ie cotton, acrylic etc). I found 2 lovely crocheted blankets in one shop and the lady at the counter refused to sell them to me incase they had wool content/ caused allergy problems and the charity got sued. She said they were going to the 'rag man'.
I almost cried thinking someone so lovingly had sat and crocheted them.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I give preemie hats ,toys and blankies to Nationwide Children's Hosp. I take chemo hats to my local hospital( the Endo section.) I take hats, scarves, gloves, mittens and socks to my local Jfs. Also Childs Protective Services can use thing . I know mine are used. One time I donated a lot of hats to Community action and they ended up in the big free clothes give away in the heat of the summer... they do not get any more from me....


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I can certainly understand your concerns. When I knit and sew for charity, I do it for specific organizations that I know are very happy to receive the items and will definitely use them. The local children's hospital and the county hospital are the 2 main ones my things go to. If in doubt, call and ask for volunteer services and ask the person in charge of that department if they can use things, and ask them what they would use. Here, the children's hospital has many little cancer patients who really need hats for their cold heads. Others make tiny booties, sweaters, and other things. It really depends on what the particular organization can use. Thank you everyone for the wonderful work you do. There are people who want and use the items we make, we just may have to rethink what we make, because times have definitely changed, and many of the younger generation think differently than we did/do.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

>>I am not going to knit or crochet for charity. Unless I find a place that accepts my donation and gives the items to people in need directly, <<<

Yes! ~ THAT is the key to knitting for *charity* -
if you just knit and don't know where your items are going to, it can defeat the purpose. When you are intentionally knitting so someone, somewhere who is in NEED can HAVE the item at no cost to them, but out of the love it was knitted for, THEN you have the best combination -
You can find many, many sites online asking for donations - but search their website, email or call and talk to someone in admin., ask your friends [including KPers!] for their advice on a particular site - for suggestions too.
It must be wonderful for some thrift stores to have SO much stuff that they can lump it all together at a discount......but they have poor judgment in their manner of getting the items to an in-need person - and if in a 'charity' store, to a potential buyer. 
The organizations I knit for are what I call *true charities* - the items go from knitter to person in need, with just one person in between: the one opening the box and getting it to needy hands.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Our group knits for charity, making chemo hats and lap blankets. I see many of our works being worn. We can hardy keep up with the lap blankets. We also make hats for newborns and preeies, these are always appreciated by the staff at the hospital. In the past I made seaman's hats for seamen at Christmas, the letters we received were heartwarming.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I just started knitting some small blankets for our local animal shelter using stash yarn. I`m halfway through one while knitting some major projects that I hope to finish next week.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Look at 7 pages already of people who give examples of the charities they knit for. I think KPers are very giving people. Warms the cockles of my heart (whatever a cockle is)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Look at 7 pages already of people who give examples of the charities they knit for. I think KPers are very giving people. Warms the cockles of my heart (whatever a cockle is)


A cockle is shellfish found on British beaches which is similar to a scallop but much darker in colour and size.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

While I see handknit items in the thrift stores (I often buy them and recycle the yarn), I guess I never thought the items had been knit for a charity and then ended up in a thrift store. I just figured they were things folks had knit either for themselves or others that didn't fit, were the wrong color, size, etc. 

Our guild knits clothes for trauma bears that are given to children after being interviewed by police in cases of abuse or neglect. At the last meeting when we presented the bears to the charity, there was a young volunteer who had herself received a bear many years ago. She told us that she still had the bear and that it had meant a great deal to her. She said that even the teenage boys were pleased to be able to pick out a bear. Last year, our guild dress around 500 bears which the charity said would only last about 6-7 months. That in itself is a sad commentary about how many children are victims of abuse.

I think the best we can do is knit the items with love and care and trust they find their way to a needy person.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I knit for a couple different charities but mostly for the homeless men on Pittsburgh's streets. I make a hat, scarf and tuck a pr. of store bought socks inside each hat and put each set in a zipper bag. 
Yes, I know many toss their's at the end of the season but if you stop and look at their belongings in trash bags and grocery carts you can see why they toss them. I wouldn't touch it without wearing plastic gloves. 
I know they sell the hats and scarves to buy a hot cup of coffee or a burger at McDonald's. I am okay with it.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I also knit for charity and had one hospital sell the baby hats that I donated. I reported the volunteer Coordinator to the hosptial. She was told this is not acceptable and ordered to give the baby items to the nursery. There are a lot of reputable charities that provide a great deal of help to those in need. Usually hospitals, and pregnancy crisis centers are a safe choice. There is also a group called Project Linus which provides blankets to ill children. I also knit for Afghans 4 Afghans which accepts wool items to be sent to the orphans in Afghanstan. I am sure with a little research you can find a worth cause to knit for.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Phew, I think I'm into about 45 minutes reading this string - and worth every second of it!!! This was all so very interesting.

When I knitted baby things for Birthright, I visited there and saw the sets they made up for imminent babies. When I couldn't knit anymore, I began crocheting lapghans. So I called the local hospital and talked to the volunteer head and she personally accepts the ghans (I usually call when I have 5 or 6) and we get to discuss the need. It's very rewarding and personal. 

I learned a lot from Members and I thank you...


----------



## Anne S (Feb 10, 2013)

Some of my knitting friends and I knit for charity 'on demand'. A local yarn shop got a request from the Visiting Nurses in a nearby city; they make home visits to newborns and their families, mostly in underprivileged areas. In many homes, they found newborns being cleaned with rags, because that's all the family had. Now every nurse has a supply of hand-knitted washcloths to give away, and we replenish the supply whenever needed. They also gladly accept hand-made baby items which they keep in a 'boutique corner' at their health center and let the expectant and new mothers 'shop' for what they need and like.

I also knit for the Seamen's Institute which gives the items away as Christmas gifts for crews on ships. And there's hats/scarves for the residents of the local shelter; like many of you, I have seen my work keep someone warm and that warms ME!


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Ohe group I work with was given a luncheon by the local hospital to thank us for our eye masks, hats and cowls for the oncology dept. They told us of how the patients were so appreciative of the beautiful free items that they could take home. Made us feel good.
We also donate hats to the backpack program for kids and the bus drivers can always tell when the kids get the hats as they are laughing and giggling all the way home. 
I also donate quilts to the shelter for abused women and they are appreciated.
The items do get used.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I wondered the same thing, then one night a few years ago I was watching the nightly news program. The reporter was interviewing a homeless woman who lived on the street. She was saying how grateful she was that she had gotten a hat, mittens and scarf by someone giving them out at the Salvation Army down the street. Sure enough it was a set I had made myself. I know it was mine because I don't use anything more than a basic pattern and design as I go with different stitches and colors. Made my day it did.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> My daughter had leukaemia as a teenager and the hospital would have cartons of hand knitted beanies knitted by well meaning folk for the "bald" children. The problem was that the kids didn't want them. Most of the teenagers either used a bandana, a cap or nothing. Also a lot of the knitting was with thick scratchy yarn which would irritate the skin.
> I always felt it was a shame that some well meaning person had spent their time and money making something that was not really useful. Always check first.


I've wondered about this too. Most young people wear a baseball cap or bandana, and the ladies seem to wear a nice wig. I have never seen anyone wear a knitted hat during chemo.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I wondered the same thing, then one night a few years ago I was watching the nightly news program. The reporter was interviewing a homeless woman who lived on the street. She was saying how grateful she was that she had gotten a hat, mittens and scarf by someone giving them out at the Salvation Army down the street. Sure enough it was a set I had made myself. I know it was mine because I don't use anything more than a basic pattern and design as I go with different stitches and colors. Made my day it did.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I've wondered about this too. Most young people wear a baseball cap or bandana, and the ladies seem to wear a nice wig. I have never seen anyone wear a knitted hat during chemo.


My friend wore her wig in public and the hats I made her around the house, even to sleep in.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with those who say they like to make sure their items are going to true charities. I take my projects directly to local places. There is truth to the saying, "Charity begins at home." But there are needs all over the world, and we need to pay attention to that too. We may have to do some research, using our brains as well as our hearts.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i also knit for charity, along with several other ladies in our park...but none of the items are sold in shops...they go directly to those who need them through the Salvation Army, a spousal abuse center, a home for single to-be moms, and various nursing homes in the area...


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

My church group knits/crochets hats, mittens and scarves for the homeless here on Long Island. They go directly to the soup kitchen where they are laid out for selection by their guests...there is no charge for the clothing. A hot meal and bags of groceries are also free. The lady in charge doesn't put it all out at once, as sometimes we send 100 or so items.
A couple of our teens are now looming hats, so they are getting involved in giving and they volunteered!!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Every year at Christmas we have a cap and mitten tree at church. These things get donated to local homeless shelters. They will also take baby blankets, afghans, etc. -- anything to fight the cold here during Minnesota winters. I had a couple of brief thoughts about where these things end up but decided not to worry about it. I knit with love for Him and that's all I need to do. Knit the stuff and donate, trusting that these items will reach the needy. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I knit lap robes/shawls and they are given to nursing homes or adult homes so I feel they do get used by the residents and also hospice .this thru mu church.The VA seems to want larger size items for the soldiers to use so as I don't want to knit large items so they are not getting things from me at this time . I like to do smaller simple easy lap robes/shawls one that can be used both ways if necessary things


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I also do a lot of charity knitting. I hope the items get used by someone. I do get lovely thank you notes, so I know my work is appreciated.


----------



## elizallove (Nov 15, 2012)

I AM CONCERNED FOR THOSE WHO WORRY ABOUT WHAT IS TO BECOME OF THE ITEMS THEY KNIT FOR CHARITY. CHARITY IS THINKING OF OTHERS,NOT SELF. MY KNITTING TIME IS MY PRAYER TIME:I FOCUS ON THE BLESSINGS GIVEN TO THE RECIEVER AND USER OF MY KNITTING. THAT IS THANKS ENOUGH.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I've wondered about this too. Most young people wear a baseball cap or bandana, and the ladies seem to wear a nice wig. I have never seen anyone wear a knitted hat during chemo.


Tom, a very dear friend of mine who was battling lymphoma, told me his head got cold at night when he slept. Don't be too sure those chemo hats aren't worn. You may not see them on the street but that doesn't mean they aren't worn and truly appreciated. I made several for Tom and he wore them all.


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

There is a local chapter of a large organization, the members of which make layettes, blankets, quilts, hats, etc. for preemies and stillborn infants. These items are given to those who are in need--it is called Touching Little Lives. I have been donating materials to this organization and plan to do some knitting for it, too, my husband has been making monetary gifts to them, as well.


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

I knit for our 2 local hospitals and I know the work goes to the correct place as I have received acknowledgement in the form of a thank you letter. My work is sold in the hospital's baby shop and fundraising stalls and that money is used to purchase equipment for the patient's use.The money does not go straight into the hospital's coffers, so to speak. I have been told my items sell well. I also knit for Save the Children fund (simple squares that are sewn together for blankets) and I know the lady concerned collects the donations and takes them personally down to the collection depot of this charity. 
If you are doubtful as to how your donations are used..perhaps make some inquiries around your local area..hospitals, shelters etc etc and "gauge" the responses.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> i also knit for charity, along with several other ladies in our park...but none of the items are sold in shops...they go directly to those who need them through the Salvation Army, a spousal abuse center, a home for single to-be moms, and various nursing homes in the area...


One Christmas season our church charity in Colorado Springs used our scrap yarn knit spa cloths (washrags) for our battered women's shelter. We paired each of them with a lovely fragranced glycerin soap, tied up with a ribbon and a candy cane. We ended up with 78 sets in a huge basket to take the the shelter. The ladies there were so excited when I walked in with the basket.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I do a lot of machine knitted socks which go through an organization called "Operation Coverup". These items along with every other mentionable go to the orphanges in Romania or Moldovia. We usually have someone from NZ travel over with the shipment and they take photos of the children and young people receiving the goods.Also our Trefoil Guild (ex Girl Guides) do up shoe boxes at Christmas time and these go to the Pacific Islands. Here again we receive photos of the people who receive them.


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I knit chemo caps for Knots of Love. When I drop some off, Christine, the founder, always calls and tells me where my caps were sent.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

There are many charitable organizations that send reps to the knitting group to which I belong.

Each takes only the type of items they know will be used by their particular group.

Last year, the knitting group donated over 1,200 items! It was quite a sight to see the charity folks packing up their choices. Every item went on its new journey.

Remember: when knitting for active military - use ONLY washable wool. Acrylic is not accepted - since it melts.


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Helen Morse said:


> Dear "Books"
> 
> I think you have the kindest heart and I am sure the knitted items are used. I have gone to the Charity shops and bought items from there, so I can speak from experience. Without people like you helping out and giving of your lovely items where would the world be...your are a lovely person.
> 
> ...


WOW! How true this is.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I crochet for premature neonatal unit......just hats and blankets, but i too wonder what happens, as after posting recorded delivery, had no reply from the hospital, and when i emailed, not for a thankyou, but just to know they had arrived as i could have traced them, still no answer...!
I am thinking of donating the ones i have to a different hospital, but here in London, do not know if any other hospitals need them.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

panda13 - I had the same experience. I made preemie hats for the hospital from which I retired. Never even got an adcknowledgment that they had received them. 2 other hospitals now get them. One responds by e-mail (only takes a second, no postage required) the other keeps track of my time (4 hrs for hat, 3 hrs for booties, 24 hrs for blanket) and has an appreciation dinner for volunteers once a year. This year I received my 1000 hr bar. Not bragging, just thrilled to be a part of keeping this circle round


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

I knit for a Charity called KOGO (Knit One Give One) in Australia. We are sent a Thank you as we submit the items and there is a webpage with suggested patterns and a list of all the places where the goods are distributed.

Here is a link if you are interested:

http://www.knitonegiveone.org/kogo.php?page=aboutus


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

We spend 6 months in San Deigo in the winter..The church we belong to out there collects baby things for Birthright so when I am out there I knit baby sweaters,hats, and booties..When we are here in Mn,I like to knit Hats,scarfs,and mittens and bring them to Catholic Charities for the homeless..


----------



## jmckeeby (Jun 5, 2013)

I knit for charity thru World Vision - Knit for Kids - it was started by Guidepost magazine and then adopted by World Vision.

Their web site knittheworld.org is informative - even provides free patterns.


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Mary: what yarn do you use for the premies? Here I am told to use only cotton and non acrylic-that's hard to come by. Joanne


----------



## Tiamaria (Feb 10, 2012)

I do quite a bit of loom kniting that is given to charity. Last year a group took a collection of items to an Indian reservation. One fellow was delighted with a hat - "he said he had never had a hat before".


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

Wherever our things end up, I always feel that it is well worth the while. and besides, I need to knit, and my family has lots of my items. Not to say they are not appreciated, but enough is enough. I really enjoy doing things for others.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Right here on this forum there were knitters who said they didn't waste their time knitting for the homeless because "they put on a pair of hand knit gloves, wear them the whole winter season and throw them away in the spring."
> 
> The face of the homeless has changed. When I grew up I thought that the homeless were alcoholic men who didn't want to work and if you gave them money they would just spend it on booze. That's what I had been taught.
> 
> ...


Very well put and I totally agree. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RobynAL (Feb 24, 2013)

I belong to a knitting group in Melbourne, and we knit for charities,
we have recently dropped off two medium cartons to the Guardian Angel charity and one carton to a charity that hands out knitted blankets we made to homeless or other people who require warmth. We also give our hand knitted goods to another charity for people who are doing it tough.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> I used to knit for premmie babies at our main public hospital and loved doing it but last time I took a bagful to them I was told that they didn't need them as they had cupboards full, I havn't done any since.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

If you want to make sure your knitted hats and blankets are put to good use, donate to Delaware Headhuggers. She will send the donations where they are needed and appreciated. She has dozens of free patterns of her own design.

In the past, chemo caps for adults have been the focus, but now, there are also the Finn hats for children undergoing chemo. Finn is the character in a film made for children with cancer. The link below should take you to the Finn page. She provides the patterns circular, flat and loom knitting.

Those of you in other countries could check your local children's hospitals too. I'm thinking of some cute hat patterns with braids that I'm sure lots of little hairless girls would love. http://www.delawareheadhuggers.org/page15.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Raybo said:


> I think this is the key, give locally where you can know what happens to your gifts. :thumbup:


Our church does this - hats & scarves are personally delivered to the homeless men's shelter, and blankets/lap robes are delivered to the nursing home. Seeing and hearing their appreciation is what keeps us going!


----------



## margywitten (Feb 28, 2013)

I began knitting for charity over 30 years ago when one of my nieces became pregnant as a teenager. I made her a baby afghan and she wept tears of joy. That got me hooked forever! I still find that anything for children is more than welcome, and warm stuff in the winter is greatly appreciated by those who are homeless. I'm always surprised when our local thrift shops refuse to take donations of hand-made items for resale. They all want the "designer" stuff. Go figger.


----------



## ballsofyarn (Jan 16, 2012)

At one time I donated afghans to a nursing home and a month later was told by an employee I knew,that there wasn't a single afghan I'd donated left at the home.

Since then I continue to knit for charity but give directly to the homeless by going to the places where they are provided meals and give them out directly to those for whom they are intended, and my prayer shawls go directly to the ill or lonely in our church. I also provided many hats and scarves to a psychologist who sees veterans and she gave directly to the patients as needed when they had appts. with her. I find many attempt to refuse the gift if they already have a hat or scarf as they don't want to be selfish. I always insist that they have something new or trade me their old for the gift. It works every time. It is such a joy to see the smiles on their faces as they receive something new, and in nice colors.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

good point, couldn't agree more. we do what we can to help those less fortunate than we are.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

You've asked a very valid question about what happens to our charity knits. The problem is, it's probably impossible to get good answers in most cases, and would take time and effort to verify in those few instances where it IS possible.

My personal philosophy for gifting my knits is that once I give, that item no longer belongs to me and I will not worry about if or how it was used. I know it was made and gifted with love.

In choosing your charities, all I can say is to find out as much about them as you can: Who they serve and whether your handmade items will be delivered where they are needed most. My main charity has a monthly newsletter that lists the agencies that receive their donated items, along with Thank Yous from many who've been able to help others with those donations. That gives me the peace of mind of BELIEVING the things I've made to help others are getting into the hands of people who need them.

I also LOVE the idea of delivering your items in person if possible. I applaud anyone who has ever taken this extra step in gifting!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

Knots of Love has great hat patterns. I use these for the caps I donate to my local ca clinic. I told them I would donate to them if I did not have a local clinic, and she told me cancer has no boundaries, so was happy that I told her I donate local.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Just gave to a friend lap robes made with softer yarn for hospice and the rest of regular yarn will go with or into the new project where we make up bags and fill them with supplies for those in need. In sept or oct I will start lap robes again for where ever there is a need for them mine are small and for lap and legs not large items but could also be put around a persons shoulders as a shawl.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Very well put and I totally agree. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

I have knit caps for kids, caps for newborns and premmies, and have sewn bereavement clothes for preemies who unfortunately don't survive.

All items were used by the groups that received them.

The social worker for the NICU at the children's hospital where I live, was so touched to receive the clothing, because the babies could be buried in clothing appropriate for their size rather than doll clothes that swamped their little bodies. 

Those clothes were sad to make, but I know there is a need for them.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

balls of yarn said--At one time I donated afghans to a nursing home and a month later was told by an employee I knew,that there wasn't a single afghan I'd donated left at the home.

When my grandmother was in a nursing home, I knit her a beautiful lap robe (trinity stitch and lace) that she loved. Just before she passed, someone stole it. She had just gone into a coma, so a least she didn't know it was gone. (Or who took it). I worked like mad until she was buried to make another to put in her casket. Whenever, anything comes up missing in those places, they will say the laundry lost it....yeah right!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

@Wally-the-bear, do you think at the charity stores people are apprehensive about buying hats, etc because of not wanting to put something on their head not knowing where the items have come from? I know I would never put something on my head. I don't try on hats ever!


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I knit 2x2 rib wrist warmers for hospice. I take them to the office in big boxes and people tell me they always need more. I'm still looking for time to knit something for me but there is so much need out there.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I too, have my reservations.
A national group knit for prem babies (nationally), with donated wool. to our horror we found one hospital used the items once and then threw them away. We won't be giving that hospital any more of our labours of love!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

mayane said:


> I too, have my reservations.
> A national group knit for prem babies (nationally), with donated wool. to our horror we found one hospital used the items once and then threw them away. We won't be giving that hospital any more of our labours of love!


I did read if a preemie hat fell on the floor it could not be used again.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I love to watch television programs about people in other countries, remote villages, etc. But then I get to looking at their "western" clothing and think, "It may be charitable to provide clothing for them, but are we really are changing their culture?"


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I now only knit for Ronald McDonald House here in Newcastle and an animal refuge where I know the items are needed and appreciated. I had knitted for other charities and found out that it was difficult getting the things into the country without the charity having to pay to get them in.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I took some (sort of rejects, not perfect enough to think about selling) hats to my favorite annual church rummage sale. The lady I handed them to started crying right then and there. she said, This is my mother's hat pattern. I have never seen a hat like this since she died. Where did you get this pattern? I told her: go to local knitting store, or look in book PeaceKnits (or knitting for peace whatever little hardback excellent book esp. for charity as well as for family patterns)... what the yarn shop lady calls the swirl cap (uses 2 needles for center part, ribbed at end with circular needle) is in that book which I bought maybe at Meijer store.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I replied to the lady who wanted her mother's hat pattern, there is just one pattern I would like to find, it has to be an old lady pattern. The perfect knit hat donated by Bixby Hospital when my grandson was born in March of 2013...obviously knit on 2 needles and sewn with seam...this hat for newborns fits any size head perfectly unlike others I knit as grandma in waiting first time.


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

The reason items are used for one baby then discarded is for health reasons. So as to not possibly getting a second baby using the hat sick.

I knit with acrylic yarn, the requested type yarn to use here. From a regular size skein of yarn I get probably a dozen of hats or more.

I am knitting for the babies, and know the regulations concerning their use. 

Once they are used for a baby, it I that baby's hat,and the family can use it as they please. 

This is just me. If you don't like how the projects you make are being used by a particular charity, then you can always find one that has a policy more to our liking.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I cannot donate at current requesting site, for emergency tornado victims in Oklahoma because everything must be new, in package. They have no way to wash anything donated, have to know semiload going out of Toledo OH is all new stuff. Churches putting on special collection around SE Michigan. 
As last week's Friday truck was leaving Toledo, another round of tornadoes struck in OK killing the tornado chaser men, I guess. Have not listened to news as thoroughly as I would if in winter, sitting happily knitting things for who knows where and when. Always a need arises, with knitting.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

pansywhite said:


> Here in Tasmania


 Hey Pansywhite from someone else in Tassie, there are plenty of people who knit trauma teddies for the police etc to give to children, if you have read Pat Howard's book "What colour is love", she is a prolific knitter of trauma teddies. Are you north or south of Oatlands? If north, there's a knitting day 10-2 at Launceston LINC on 15/6 for World Wide Knitting in Public day, everyone welcome


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

In spite of all the reasons given here why people will not knit for charity, I am still knitting away. It makes ME feel good.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

the idea of the project was to give the baby something to wear when it left the hospital, not for the hospital to use and throw away......



Glennis said:


> I did read if a preemie hat fell on the floor it could not be used again.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

My 86 year old mother and I knit/crochet for the local nursing home where the residents are very poor. In subsequent visits, I've seen the lapghans/lap robes being used/ We also knit/crochet simple shawls for the residents to use year round - the air conditioning in some areas is quite drafty and the elderly generally don't tolerate drafts. 

On another note, I an unemployed and on a VERY VERY limited budget, so if anyone is clearing out any of their stash and are willing to donate to me, I would be very grateful. Please send me a PM if you're willing to donate.


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

A friend of mind makes hats and while in Seattle one day we heard her say their goes one of my hats guess hers get used


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Nancyn said:


> @Wally-the-bear, do you think at the charity stores people are apprehensive about buying hats, etc because of not wanting to put something on their head not knowing where the items have come from? I know I would never put something on my head. I don't try on hats ever!


Nancyn, You make a valid point. I don't put anything on my head either. Maybe the majority of shoppers at second hand stores feel like us. I have become very reluctant to buy fabric and fiber items for fear of bedbugs.
My point about the hats and scarves was,: how do those lovely things get to the second hand stores? Why are they not distributed to needy people? If I see batches of hats, I assume (I know never ass-u-me ) that a donation has gone wrong. I fully agree that once I give something away it is no longer mine. So the recipient can do with it what ever they wish. After reading all the posts, I have a better understanding on how to donate so people will actually recieve the items free of charge..


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

There is a difference here in NZ between second hand shops and charity shops. I work at a shop run by the Presbyterian Church and the money goes back into additional running for the Rest Homes. All goods are very carefully scrutinized before being put on the racks for sale. Any dubious clothing is thrown out. We deal with a lot of deceased estate each week, and all the clothing including hats and socks are clean. If not out they go.


----------



## RaggedyRagdoll (Apr 11, 2013)

I have crocheted a double-bed spread which I have offered to a UK based dog rescue charity, saving stray dogs in Romania. I will donate it as one of their raffle prizes on their upcoming fundrasier day. I have been finding it really difficult to raffle or work out how to sell items i've knitted or crocheted to donate the monies to other animal welfare charities etc, I worry that after paying an average of £30-£40 for a table at local fairs, that nobody will but anything, as I agree with others on the forum that handmade yarn items are always under-valued and not appreciated for purchase a lot of the time. So i'll stick to trying to raffle my wares at others events and try to raise funds that way. Any ideas will be very welcomed


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

I work in a prison, one of our elderly inmates wears a crocheted hat everyday that someone made. I wonder who the sweet soul was that donated it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> I love to watch television programs about people in other countries, remote villages, etc. But then I get to looking at their "western" clothing and think, "It may be charitable to provide clothing for them, but are we really are changing their culture?"


I only knit for myself or charity. It's just an observation.


----------



## emilynne capelli (Dec 19, 2012)

I think what matters most is to create items that the receivers want. As in all things we have preferences. I don't see that what I think is well crafted or valuable HAS to be taken on by the needy. The needy too have their opinions and preferences. I have heard that real giving is giving what is needed not giving what you need to give to feel good. I knit and crochet beanies for one midwife in a remote area. After each post, usually about 15 items, I check with her how the items were received and what is needed for the next batch. Luckily it is always a mix of sizes and colours and I just keep improvising with colours, shapes and designs. My aim is to keep babies' and toddlers' heads warm. I know some will get lost or dirty but so long as they keep heads warm they are still doing their job.


----------



## DottieC1945 (Apr 7, 2013)

I work with a group of senior citizens I. Our town. In Nov. our local ELKS Clubhosts Dinnerfor veterans. We knit scarfs to be given to the veterans. Of course the vets Re quite old Nd really like warm knitted scarves for the winter. We have heard that a few father veterans are female so we will make a couple of more attractive ones dr the ladies. We also knit lap robes for hospital patients. They are really Appreciatedby the older patients. There is also knitting for new borns in hospitAls. On ei gamesome knitted items to a friend to puts her garage sale. Those shoppers actuAlly want these hand knit items fora dollar or two. No more for thAt. Some people do not appreciAte the work put into thesebeautifulitems.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes. Some people do not appreciate, or like, hand made items. I have always liked all things that are hand made, old, rusty, antique, etc....even as a young child. 
That is a good thing.  My husband is on the local museum "foundation board", and I was recently named to the museum "board of directors" by our mayor.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

you are so right emilynne capelli


----------



## Bearlover (Apr 21, 2013)

I tend to sell my items on ebay and then donate the 'money' (profit) raised. This may raise a little more than donating the items to a charity shop? I find folks don't want to pay very much for items in a shop whereas on Ebay the person must really want/like the item to buy it and be willing to pay what it's worth.


----------



## nanimac (Jun 13, 2013)

I worked 11-7 for forty years - know the feeling - ust get enough sleep - keep count and make sure it's at least 7 hours a day -- never try to sleep outdoors, just in your own bed...
I make hats mittens and sllippers for various charities, researched them first and get wonderful thank you letters from them - I'm pretty sure the things are used appropriately


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

My mother and I just signed on to be part of a charity knit - 100 scarves for our local mental health agency. I haven't received the particulars yet - specific patterns and sizes. I can't wait to get started so I can get rid of some of my stash. 

A very generous KP poster has sent me some of her stash that she can no longer use. So many kind and generous people are on this site! I'm very happy that I signed up here


----------

